# The Sigelei Legend V2



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

I'm really surprised none of the vendors have brought in this budget Sigelei Legend V2... looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

Yes please!

I was looking at one on a uk site. Think they go around the £50 mark


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## VapeGrrl (4/9/14)

I was looking at it last night. I think I may have to nudge @JakesSA a bit harder. His head is in the bottom feeders lately

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (4/9/14)

That just sounds .. wrong ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (4/9/14)

lol 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## zadiac (5/9/14)

JakesSA said:


> That just sounds .. wrong ..


----------

